# Nachtangeln nur mit mobiler Toilette



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,

hab gerade gelesen, dass an den Verbandsgewässern in MFr, wo Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, ab 2021 eine mobile Toilette mitzuführen ist, wenn man über Nacht bleibt.

Scheint man wohl schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. 

Nachtangeln ist ja dort erst seit kurzer Zeit an einigen Gewässern erlaubt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2020)

Ist denn schon 1. April?


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,

gleich mal ein paar Dixie-Klos kaufen und in camou lackieren lassen.

Könnte nächstes Jahr der Renner bei den Carpfeaks werden.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2020)

Ist mit so einem Abstuhlstuhl auch wesentlich bequemer, als den Hintern in die Nesseln zu halten. Da hängt man dann einen kompostierbaren Müllbeutel ein und bemüht anschließend den Klappspaten. Und schon muss keiner mehr in Tretminen laufen...


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Und schon muss keiner mehr in Tretminen laufen...


für die Schlupfsucher eh unerheblich.

Steht ja nur was von "mitführen", nichts von benutzen oder wie die Fäkalien zu entsorgen sind.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2020)

...und bei etwas schütterem Uferbewuchs, oder klammen Temperaturen kann man das ganz einfach um ein solches "Gebäude" ergänzen. Man hat seine Ruhe, es zieht kein kalter Wind durch die Furche und niemand muss sich empören...!


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ist mit so einem Abstuhlstuhl auch wesentlich bequemer, als den Hintern in die Nesseln zu halten. Da hängt man dann einen kompostierbaren Müllbeutel ein und bemüht anschließend den Klappspaten. Und schon muss keiner mehr in Tretminen laufen...



So wie der da steht, macht der Stuhl die "Angelegenheit" bequemer, aber ob das so im Sinne des Erinders der Vorschrift ist?


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

An den beiden Happurger Seen gibt's ja 2 Gastronomiebetriebe, wo man in der nächsten Saison aufs Klo gehen könnte, vorausgesetzt, der Angelplatz liegt da in der Nähe... 

Am MDK hatte ich bisher nur an einem Angelplatz ein Dixie stehen, da habe ich aber nichts gefangen. 
Sonst: Wer würde/könnte am Kanal vor Publikum (Radfahrer, Jogger, Spaziergangster)  "machen"? 

Naja, so ein Papp-Klapp-Campingklo wiegt ja nicht viel und nimmt auch wenig Platz weg, falls der Fischereiverband die Mitführungpflicht wirklich durchsetzen sollte/kann....


----------



## Blueser (13. November 2020)

Solche Toilettenzelte sind bei den invasiven Karpfenanglern hier bei uns neben Satschüssel, Bierzeltgarnitur und gasbetriebenen Kühlschränken Gang und gäbe.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ist mit so einem Abstuhlstuhl auch wesentlich bequemer, als den Hintern in die Nesseln zu halten. Da hängt man dann einen kompostierbaren Müllbeutel ein und bemüht anschließend den Klappspaten. Und schon muss keiner mehr in Tretminen laufen...


Coole Geschäftsidee, so ne Brille eingebaut in den Karpfenstuhl   
Hihi, Geschäfts...Idee.....Stuuhl


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> falls der Fischereiverband die Mitführungpflicht wirklich durchsetzen sollte/kann...


ich hab schon den Eindruck, dass die neue Verbandsführung mehr Wert auf die Überwachung und Durchsetzung der Vorschriften legt.

So häufig wie die letzten beiden Jahre bin ich z.B.  am Kanal im Verhälnis Kontrollen/Besuche noch nie kontrolliert worden.  Obwohl ich früher viel häufiger dort unterwegs war.

Das mit dem Mobilklo wird aber für mich eh kein Thema sein, da ich  wenn überhaupt nur mal kurz Wasser bin.



Blueser schrieb:


> Toilettenzelte sind bei den invasiven Karpfenanglern



Ob die aber auch erlaubt wären?   Soweit ich weiß, ist ja nur nur Nachtangeln erlaubt, dazu evtl. ein offener Wetterschutz, aber keine Bivys, Liegen, Schlafsäcke etc. .


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2020)

Entschuldigt meine Sprache hierzu ausnahmsweise, aber man muss schon wörtlich bleiben, geradezu begrifflich:

"Um Scheiße zu vermeiden, produziert man Scheiße"
oder
" geistiger Dünnscheiß gegen biologischen Dünnschiß."


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> hab gerade gelesen, dass an den Verbandsgewässern in MFr, wo Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, ab 2021 eine mobile Toilette mitzuführen ist, wenn man über Nacht bleibt.




Müssen die Leute bei euch nur nachts kaxxen?
Ich zB schlaf dann immer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2020)

Erinnert mich an folgenden Dialog:

 "Herr Doktor ich habe jeden Morgen um 7 Uhr Stuhlgang."
 "Na das ist doch toll mein Herr!"
 "Aber ich werd'  ja erst um 8 Uhr wach....."


----------



## Nemo (13. November 2020)

Ich hab noch so ein Prinzessin-Lillifee-Töpfchen von meinen beiden Töchtern im Lager. Das dürfte doch als Vorzeigeobjekt bei der Kontrolle den Anforderungen genügen?


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt meine Sprache hierzu ausnahmsweise, aber man muss schon wörtlich bleiben, geradezu begrifflich:
> 
> "Um Scheiße zu vermeiden, produziert man Scheiße"
> oder
> " geistiger Dünnscheiß gegen biologischen Dünnschiß."


Diese Überbürokratie nimmt imho echt überhand, seh da aber auch keinen Ausweg......


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,


Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Diese Überbürokratie nimmt imho echt überhand,


Die neue Verbandsführung hat eigentlich mehr Regeln der alten Führung entschärft. als neue erlassen.  Dafür aber eben auch für mehr Kontrollen gesorgt, damit sich nicht wie früher nur die ehrlichen Angler dran halten.

So ganz unbegründet wird das wohl nicht sein, denn die Gewässer sind ja sehr stark von Naherholungssuchenden frequentiert und Angler müssen froh sein, dort toleriert zu werden.

Die letzten Regelverschärfungen, wie Verbot von Sideplanern etc. gingen ja auch von Leuten aus, die z.B. mit 6 Schleppzügen zwischen die Segler gefahren sind.

Nachtangeln war dort jahrzehntlang verboten und die Jungs, die es trotzdem gemacht haben, hatten schon ein Interesse daran, nicht negativ aufzufallen.

Jetzt wo das Nachtangelverbot an einigen Gewässern vorsichtig gelockert wurde, scheinen wohl einige Unbelehrbare wieder über die Stränge geschlagen zu haben.   Ich glaube nicht, dass diese Regel auf Initiative vom Fischereiverband enstanden ist.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2020)

Tut‘s da vielleicht auch der Futtereimer? 
Die Jungs vom Eimer-Thread haben da bestimmt ne passende Lösung!


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,


Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Tut‘s da vielleicht auch der Futtereimer?


würde ich aber nur *nach* dem Füttern vewenden.


----------



## yukonjack (13. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> An den beiden Happurger Seen gibt's ja 2 Gastronomiebetriebe, wo man in der nächsten Saison aufs Klo gehen könnte, vorausgesetzt, der Angelplatz liegt da in der Nähe...
> 
> Die werden sich sehr freuen wenn du deren Schüsseln zupflasterst.


----------



## yukonjack (13. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde ich aber nur *nach* dem Füttern vewenden.


Warum ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde ich aber nur *nach* dem Füttern vewenden.



Warum?
Taubenkot ist doch seit zig Jahren ein bekanntes Lockmittel. Versuch macht kluch......
Evtl. erstmal testweise nur die Stelle vom Angelnachbarn anfüttern.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2020)

So ein "Scheiss-Thread" hat schon seine Vorteile ... da kann jeder mitreden, alles Leute vom Fach!


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch...


Für mich nichtmal mit Haushaltshandschuhen.

Aber jeder nach seinem Geschmack


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde ich aber nur *nach* dem Füttern vewenden.



Für so ne gepflegte Futtereimer-Sitzung gibts auch schon die passende Brille!









						CoZee Toilet Seat - RidgeMonkey®
					

Replaces Modular Bucket System XL lid Rated to 160kg / 25st Reinforced folding backrest Protected registered design




					ridgemonkey.co.uk


----------



## fishhawk (13. November 2020)

Hallo,


Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> gibts auch schon die passende Brille!



dann müssen die Franken noch schnell zuschlagen, nach dem Brexit dürfte es teuerer und komplizierter werden.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist denn schon 1. April?


Auch mein erster Gedanke, aber das scheint tatsächlich ernst gemeint zu sein .
Total diskriminierend solange weiterhin irgendwelche Tölen die Gegend zupflastern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

Ich werde es mir jetzt zweimal überlegen, ob ich mir für 2021 wieder eine Verbandskarte kaufe...


----------



## Naish82 (13. November 2020)

Auf Festivals hatten wir früher immer die Shitbox dabei! 
War tip top!


----------



## Wollebre (13. November 2020)

gut Sch......


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. November 2020)

Alles halb so schlimm mit der Toilettenpflicht für Angler...
Hauptsache die Hunde dürfen noch weiter frei rumkacken sonst endet das noch in einer Katastrophe...
    .....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. November 2020)

Ich finde das total lustig.
Stellt Euch eine Kontrolle vor.
„Angelausweise bitte!  Und der Topf ist auch dabei?“
Ich würd mich totlachen. Jedes Mal, wenn so ein armer Kerl die Flinte überprüfen muss...


----------



## NaabMäx (13. November 2020)

Ich fahr nicht da hin zum Angeln, wenns dort so aussieht, wie ich grad Kopfkino hab. 

2020: Hinter jedem Busch ein Franke mit runtergelassenen Hosen.
Ab 2021: Hinter jedem Busch ein Franke auf dem WC-Kübel mit runtergelassenen Hosen.
Das wird so und so eine fragwürdige Angelegenheit.

Wenn der Verband nun vorschreiben würde, dass der Hintern, derer dort, nur noch mit Brennnessel zu reinigen ist, würde sich das Thema von selbst erledigen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2020)

Wenn die Franken zuerst sich in Kübel hinter dem Busch entleeren und dann den Kübel hinter dem Busch entleeren, was ist denn dann gewonnen?


----------



## Andal (13. November 2020)

Auf einem mobilen Frontscheisshaus ist es einfach bequemer, als sich hinter einen Busch zu kauern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2020)

Also Andal du meinst, dass die neue Regelung die Bequemlichkeit und den Comfort des fränkischen Anglers gewährleisten soll ?


----------



## Andal (14. November 2020)

Vermutlich. Es sidzd sich hald bequemer beim kaggn! 

Grundsätzlich ist die Idee, die Gewässerränder weniger verschiss'n zu machen ja zu begrüßen. Aber sollen die Zunftbrüder ihr Gagga-Sackerl die ganze Session aufheben, lagern und dann daheim entsorgen!? Aba des Globabier extra - mir hamm ja Mülldrennung!

Die Umsetzung und Ausführung ist hald mal wieder sehr verbandisch-fragwürdig.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. November 2020)

Bei uns lernt die bereits Jugendtruppe beim Zeltlager, an welcher Stelle zwischen welchen 2 Bäumen wie über eine Grube, die sie zunächst ausheben dürfen mit welchem Gehölz ein 
*Donnerbalken*
angebracht wird!


----------



## Andal (14. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bei uns lernt die bereits Jugendtruppe beim Zeltlager, an welcher Stelle zwischen welchen 2 Bäumen wie über eine Grube, die sie zunächst ausheben dürfen mit welchem Gehölz ein
> *Donnerbalken*
> angebracht wird!


Aber jetzt stell dir mal vor, jeder Angler baut erst seine Befreiungshalle auf... sieht dann nach einem Jahr auch komisch aus, in den Wäldern.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. November 2020)

Naja ... das wird ja abmontiert und die Grube zugeschüttet


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. November 2020)

So lustig das Thema auch ist , ist es nicht wirklich.... Ich bin früher LKW gefahren... hm ich glaub ich muß mal...nächster Rastplatz,ok der nächste aber denn... Ja nun aber wirklich. 400 km später... dann mußte ich leider am Darm operiert werden, hab ca. 1,5 Meter weniger seit dem... wenn ich nun merke ich muß mal...Holland in Not. da halte ich auf der Standspur an, und der Donnerbalken ist die Leitplanke....


----------



## fishhawk (14. November 2020)

Hallo,


Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Hunde dürfen noch weiter frei rumkacken sonst endet das noch in einer Katastrophe...


Also bei uns in der Gegend ist es z.B. verboten, seinen Hund in landwirtschaftliche Flächen kacken zu lassen, da die zur Futtergewinnung dienen.  Ansonsten sind die Halter verpflichtet, die Häufchen ihrer Lieblinge aufzusammeln und ordnungsgemäß zu entsorgen.  Dafür sind an beliebten Stellen sogar Behälter mit Kackbeuteln und Abfalleimer aufgestellt.
Gibt auch Hundehalter, die sich dran halten.  Aber halt längst nicht alle. Kontrolliert wird nur sporadisch.

Dass das Thema mit Nachtanglern wahrscheinlich nicht von Verbandsseite kam, zeigen Artikel in der lokalen Presse.

Da gab es  scheinbar viele Leserbriefe, dass an manchen Gewässern trotz Corona-Regeln über die Wochenenden zahlreiche Uferflächen regelmäßig mit Bivys, Pavillons, Grills  etc. zugepflastert waren was auch zu Konflikten mit Ausflüglern, Badegästen etc. geführt haben soll. Und dass diese Flächen dann auch nicht mehr sehr einladend aussehen.  Da wurde dann auch seitens der Zeitung  mehr Polizeipräsenz gefordert.

Die illegalen Nachtangler von früher haben sich ja aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen meist abgelegene Plätze ausgesucht, wo weder Spaziergänger, Aufseher oder Polizei so leicht hinkamen, und versucht möglichst nicht aufzufallen.   Jetzt wo es z.T. erlaubt ist, scheinen es da einige wieder übertrieben zu haben.

Die Verbandsgewässer sind leider nicht vorrangig für Angler gedacht, da muss der Verband schon drauf schauen, dass die Landratsämter und Zweckverbände nicht mit Nutzungseinschränkungen vorpreschen.

Ist ja in der Vergangenheit leider schon öfter der Fall gewesen.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2020)

Ich wollte es euch ja eigentlich ersparen, aber seit nun drei Sessions, kacke ich in die Tüte!
Genauer gesagt, in einen 25L Müllbeutel, nicht etwa so groß weil ich diesen voll bekomme, sondern weil der auf dem Boden maximal ausgebreitet im Durchmesser ausreicht, um gezielt da Einen rein zu setzen.
(Gepinkelt wird dann vorne raus!)
Klopapier, Feuchttücher landen nach Vollzug auch dort drin und anschließend wird das Päckchen entsprechend im Mülleimer entsorgt.
Finde ich jetzt unkomplizierter als etwa ein Chemklo, oder sonstige Konstruktionen mit zu schleppen.

Es kann auch ganz einfach gehen, also warum unnötig kompliziert und aufwändig?

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (14. November 2020)

Hallo,

an den beiden Gewässern, wo ich wegen der langen Anfahrt ab und zu mehrtägige Sessions durchgezogen hatte, hab ich das ähnlich gehandhabt.  

Eimer mit ausgeschnittenem Deckel, Müllbeutel rein, und zum Schluss etwas Sand/Erde drauf.

Und natürlich an Plätzen, wo nicht alle paar Minuten ein Trupp Spaziergänger etc. vorbeikommt.

Möglichkeiten gäbe es da sicherlich genug.

Aber bei einem Teil der Klientel, die an den Verbandsgewässern unterwegs ist, kommt man scheinbar nur mit Geboten/Verboten und Kontrolle zum Erfolg.  Ich habe jedenfalls noch an keinen anderen Gewässern so häufig Regelverstöße aller Art beobachtet.

Je größer und anonymer die Personenanzahl, desto weniger Rücksicht wird genommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. November 2020)

Ist denn die Tretminengefahr in Franken so groß?


----------



## fishhawk (14. November 2020)

Hallo,


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist denn die Tretminengefahr in Franken so groß?


kann ich Dir nicht aus eigener Erfahrungen sagen, da ich diese Gewässerstrecken meide.

Hab nur die Zeitungsberichte gelesen, wo man sich über die Ansammlungen zeltender, grillender usw. Angler ausgelassen und mehr Polizeipräsenz gefordert hat.

Wenn jetzt das Mobil-Klo-Gebot kommt, könnte das durchaus damit in Zusammenhang stehen.

Die meisten Gebote/Verbote hat sich m.W. die Verbandsführung nicht selber aus Jux und Dollerei ausgedacht.

Die kamen auf Druck der Landratsämter und Zweckverbände zustande, die ihrerseits wieder Druck von anderen Interessengruppen bekommen haben.

Tourismus/Naherholung/Ausflugsverkehr  ist dort halt eindeutig vorrangig vor Anglern.


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. November 2020)

Moin ;Ich möchte ja keinen auf falsche Ideen bringen aber eine Gen datenbank an solchen Gewässern wie wärs den damit.  

Bei uns hier wünsche ich mir das manchmal aber für Hunde.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die kamen auf Druck der Landratsämter und Zweckverbände zustande, die ihrerseits wieder Druck von anderen Interessengruppen bekommen haben.


Hallo.

wir mussten an unserem großen Baggersee (30 Hektar) schon vor Jahrzehnten Toiletten installieren. Sonst hätte uns das zuständige Landratsamt dort Übernachtungen (in Zelten oder Wohnwägen) nie gestattet, obwohl uns der Grund dort auch gehört. War lange bevor überhaupt nachts durchgefischt werden durfte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Andal (14. November 2020)

Mit etwas gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme wäre das alles kein Problem!

Als ich noch in Ruhpolding lebte, einem touristischen Brennpunkt, war es teilweise wirklich krass. Die Bauern beklagten, irgendwie auch zu Recht, dass die Urlauberzamperl wild in die Wiesen kackten und das Viehfutter verunreinigten. Sie trieben aber ihre Rinder selber über öffentliche Straßen, die dann entsprechend aussahen. Die Urlauber pinkelten und schissen wild in der Gegend herum, denn man ist ja Urlauber, am Wandern und man muss mal. Die Tempos und andere Hinterlassenschaften blieben satt liegen. Wir fuhren aber auch nicht nach Oer-Erkenschwiek, oder sonst wo hin, pissten an Zäune und warfen unsere Hygienepapiere in irgendwelche Vorgärten.

Es ist nach meiner Ansicht wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn man seinen "Kaktus" so absetzt und verstaut, dass er für andere nicht zur Belästigung, oder mehr führt. Ob das jetzt der simple Spatengang ist, oder ob man Feldklos mitführt, sollte man jedem selber überlassen. Jeder Aasch is annners!


----------



## fishhawk (14. November 2020)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Sie trieben aber ihre Rinder selber über öffentliche Straßen, die dann entsprechend aussahen


So ein Kuhfladen auf der Straße ist aber i.d.R. eher ne optische unappetitliche Sache.

Hundekot im Grünfutter kann durchaus schädlich sein.

faktencheck-hundekot-gruenland-nichts-suchen-hat



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist nach meiner Ansicht wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt,



Da wird man hier wohl niemand finden, der da widersprechen würde.

Dort wo viele Menschen relativ anonym ohne soziale Kontrolle unterwegs sind, sieht das dann wieder anders aus.

Bei Anglern kann man das dann wieder leichter zuordnen, da die sich oft länger am gleichen Platz aufhalten. Und man kann sie auch leichter sanktionieren, so wie es eben jetzt wieder passiert ist.

Mit Appellen allein kommt man an den Verbandsgewässern anscheinend nicht zum Ziel.  Dazu ist die Klientel wahrscheinlich viel zu zahlreich, heterogen und anonym.


----------



## Andal (14. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So ein Kuhfladen auf der Straße ist aber i.d.R. eher ne optische unappetitliche Sache.
> 
> ...


Absolute Zustimmung!

Aber wenn sich eine ehedem sauber asphaltierte Strasse unter dem Küchenfenster in eine Miststatt verwandelt, ist es auch nichts, was den Gusto hebert.


----------



## fishhawk (14. November 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Aber wenn sich eine ehedem sauber asphaltierte Strasse unter dem Küchenfenster in eine Miststatt verwandelt, ist es auch nichts, was den Gusto hebert.



kann ich nachvollziehen, denn ich wohne in der Nähe eines Reiterhofes und ab und zu kommt auch mal der Wanderschäfer vorbei.  

Aber wenn jemand an Angelstellen seine Haufen nebst Papier hinterlässt, ist das schon ein anderes Kaliber.

Es wurde bei uns übrigens vor Jahren mal jemand aus dem Verein geschmissen, weil er bezichtigt wurde, absichtlich die Angelplätze seines "Erzfeindes"  so zu verunreinigen. Es gab zwar keine DNA-Beweise, aber der Kläger hatte die besseren Beziehungen.


----------



## Andal (14. November 2020)




----------



## Micha1450 (14. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mit etwas gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme wäre das alles kein Problem!



Genau so. Gilt in diesem Zusammenhang und auch sonst. Es wäre schon ein Fortschritt, wenn die "Sportsfreunde" für ihr Geschäft die Wege verlassen würden. Bei einem Klappscheißhaus mit Tüte zum Einhängen weiß ich schon, was dann überall rumliegen wird. Sich zersetzende Tüten sind leider teurer als normale. Dann lieber einen Klappspaten mitführen.


----------



## Justin123 (14. November 2020)

Dafür gibts nen Klappspaten und gut ist.


----------



## oberfranke (14. November 2020)

Bei uns im Verein - Oberfranken- ist  der Klappspaten für Ansitzangler Vorschrift.   
Es ist aber nicht genauer definiert wozu man ihn nehmen soll/darf zum Spatengang oder zum Spatenhieb. 
Warum in Mittelfranken der  in Mobiltoiletten gesammelt wird? Naja evtl. wird er als Spende weitergegeben. 

Zu den Hunbekotbeuteln- ist ja auf Straßen, Geteerten Plätzen usw. ne gute Sache. Absurd wird es wenn der Hund in den Wald oder in die Wiese kackt und das unweltbewußte Frauchen bzw Herrchen sammelt das Häufchen brav mit dem Beutelchen auf verknotet es fein und schmeisst den Beutel samt Inhalt in den Wald bzw in die Wiese.  Jesas, is die Menschheit blöd.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. November 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Auch mein erster Gedanke, aber das scheint tatsächlich ernst gemeint zu sein .
> Total diskriminierend solange weiterhin irgendwelche Tölen die Gegend zupflastern.



Nee, die Hundebesitzer räumen die Scheixxe ihrer Vierbeiner weg, an den Angelhotspots liegen die Tretminen hingegen im Gelände, plus Papier. Der Verband hat hier massiven Druck der anliegenden Gemeinden und vom Ordnungsamt bekommen. Die Alternative wäre die Wiedereinstellung des erst vor wenigen Jahren erlaubten Nachtangelns gewesen oder der Zwang für den Verband, Toilettenhäuschen aufzustellen. Die Regelung mit den mobilen Toiletten ist schräg, aber Schuld haben die Idioten, die sich nicht benehmen können.


----------



## oberfranke (14. November 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nee, die Hundebesitzer räumen die Scheixxe ihrer Vierbeiner weg, an den Angelhotspots liegen die Tretminen hingegen im Gelände, plus Papier. Der Verband hat hier massiven Druck der anliegenden Gemeinden und vom Ordnungsamt bekommen. Die Alternative wäre die Wiedereinstellung des erst vor wenigen Jahren erlaubten Nachtangelns gewesen oder der Zwang für den Verband, Toilettenhäuschen aufzustellen. Die Regelung mit den mobilen Toiletten ist schräg, aber Schuld haben die Idioten, die sich nicht benehmen können.


Ist halt leider so wie überall auf der Welt, egal wo man hinkommt. Dieses sagen wir mal 1 %  an A......löchern findet man jeden Tag und überall. Unter diesem 1 % müssen die restlichen 99% leiden. Gut es gibt Tage da haben diese 1%er Betriebsausflug und treten in  Horden auf


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. November 2020)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein - Oberfranken- ist  der Klappspaten für Ansitzangler Vorschrift.
> Es ist aber nicht genauer definiert wozu man ihn nehmen soll/darf zum Spatengang oder zum Spatenhieb.
> Warum in Mittelfranken der  in Mobiltoiletten gesammelt wird? Naja evtl. wird er als Spende weitergegeben.
> 
> Zu den Hunbekotbeuteln- ist ja auf Straßen, Geteerten Plätzen usw. ne gute Sache. Absurd wird es wenn der Hund in den Wald oder in die Wiese kackt und das unweltbewußte Frauchen bzw Herrchen sammelt das Häufchen brav mit dem Beutelchen auf verknotet es fein und schmeisst den Beutel samt Inhalt in den Wald bzw in die Wiese.  Jesas, is die Menschheit blöd.


 
Noch schlimmer ist es, wenn besagte gelbe Beutel auch noch im Gewässer landen, was ich leider schon erleben musste.

Fehlt die soziale Kontrolle bzw. fühlen sich manche Typen alleine, dann wird geschixxen, was das Zeug hält! 

Angelt man an Hafengebieten, wo Fernfahrer oft übernachten, da liegt an jedem Baum/Busch, der etwas abseits liegt, ein Haufen nebst Papier! 
Es ist nur immer leicht, die Angler zu verdächtigen, die, bevor sie ein oder mehrere Tage am Wasser verbringen, sich ZUHAUSE Erleichterung verschaffen können/sollen.... 

Für Menschen, die an CED wie Morbus Crohn oder Colitis Ulcerosa leiden, macht ein Mobilklo beim Angeln zu 100% Sinn! 
Denn wenn es um das Leben mit so einer Krankheit geht, 
kann man nicht immer Medikamente einwerfen und gut! 

Da muß es oft ganz schnell gehen, ein Instant-Klo ist dann eh obligatorisch.... 
Im übrigen gibt's auch Falt-Toiletten, die komplett biologisch abbaubar sind, denen sollte eigentlich immer den Vorzug gegeben werden! 
Nach Benutzung,  nach dem Einpacken des Angelgerätes, zusammenlegen und mit dem Klappspaten vergraben?


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2020)

Hallo,




Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Angelt man an Hafengebieten,





Chief Brolly schrieb:


> zusammenlegen und mit dem Klappspaten vergraben?



da wird man wohl eher ne Hilti brauchen? 

Ich glaube nicht, dass es den Leuten bei dem Thema an Wissen über die Möglichkeiten fehlt.

Das wird wohl eher an der Bereitschaft liegen, das auch zu tun.

Es weiß ja eigentlich auch jeder, wozu Abfalleimer da sind und dass man Müll nicht einfach in die Landschaft werfen soll.

Aber auch da muss man an den Gewässern nicht lange suchen.

Natürlich sind Angler da auch nur ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft, aber sie stehen eben unter besonderer Beobachtung und sind leichter zu erfassen und zu sanktionieren.

Wie bereits geschrieben, kommen die Verbote ja auf Druck anderer Interessengruppen zustande.

Die Verbandsgewässer dienen vorranging anderen Nutzungszwecken.  Angler müssen sich dort hinten anstellen.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. November 2020)

Günstig und brauchbar...








						Yachticon mobile Klapptoilette weiß WC Klo |
					

Navyline umweltfreundliche Klapptoilette inklusive Beutel für unterwegs




					www.24ocean.de


----------



## NaabMäx (15. November 2020)

Links und Rechts neben den Fahrrad und Wanderwegen schauts doch in Gebüschen nicht besser aus.
Da käm niemand drauf, ein Fahrrad oder Wanderverbot einzuführen. Bei Anglern ist das natürlich wieder schnell im Gespräch.
Eine praktikable Lösung für immer mehr Erholungssuchende, Badegäste, Wanderer, Angler, usw. scheinen mir tatsächlich WC- Häuschen zu sein, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen will, dass alle Freizeitaktivitätler nun mit vollgekackten Eimern durch die Gegend laufen.


----------



## yukonjack (15. November 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Links und Rechts neben den Fahrrad und Wanderwegen schauts doch in Gebüschen nicht besser aus.
> Da käm niemand drauf, ein Fahrrad oder Wanderverbot einzuführen. Bei Anglern ist das natürlich wieder schnell im Gespräch.
> Eine praktikable Lösung für immer mehr Erholungssuchende, Badegäste, Wanderer, Angler, usw. scheinen mir tatsächlich WC- Häuschen zu sein, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen will, dass alle Freizeitaktivitätler nun mit vollgekackten Eimern durch die Gegend laufen.


Dann musst du auch einen betriebsbereiten Kärcher dabei stellen. Schau dir mal die Dixis auf Autobahn Parkplätzen (ich meine nicht Raststätten) an. Die  sind nach max. 2 "Betriebsstunden" nur noch mit Ganzkörper Gummianzügen zu betreten.


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2020)

Hallo,


NaabMäx schrieb:


> scheinen mir tatsächlich WC- Häuschen zu sein


im Fränkischen Seenland gibt es in allen Seezentren öffentliche Toilietten.

Dass der Verband auf ca. 60 km Kanalstrecke beidufrig in regelmäßigen Abständen Dixi-Klos aufstellen würde, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Ob man die schwarzen Schafe mit Geboten zu mehr Rücksichtnahme bringt, wird sich zeigen.

Wenn die Beschwerden nicht nachlassen, könnte die nächste Eskalationsstufe drohen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. November 2020)

Zelten diese Tretminen verlegenden Nachtangler in Franken wild?
Dann würde das "Problem" primar woanders liegen.
Für einen (1) Nachtansitz an sich ein großes menschliches Bedürfnis zu haben, ist ja wohl eher nicht die Masse.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Eine praktikable Lösung für immer mehr Erholungssuchende, Badegäste, Wanderer, Angler, usw. scheinen mir tatsächlich WC- Häuschen zu sein, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen will, dass alle Freizeitaktivitätler nun mit vollgekackten Eimern durch die Gegend laufen.



Hier in Herzogenaurach hat die Gemeinde tatsächlich neben große Spielplätze top ausgestattete WC-Häuschen gebaut. Sobald es um's Angeln geht, zuckt aber jeder mit der Schulter.

Ich hatte eben mit einer Gemeinde eine Diskussion zu den Schäden, die der Biber an unseren Pachtgewässern anrichtet (durchbohrte Dämme). Die lief in etwas so ab: 
"Ah, sie sind kein Fischzüchter, sondern der Vorstand eines Angelvereins. Dann sehen wir keine Möglichkeit, die Schäden auszugleichen."
"Warum nicht?"
"Weil Ihnen kein kommerzieller Schaden entsteht. An einer Förderung von Angelvereinen besteht kein öffentliches Interesse."

Um auf's Thema zurückzukommen: Es macht halt einen Unterschied, wer kacken muss.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zelten diese Tretminen verlegenden Nachtangler in Franken wild?
> Dann würde das "Problem" primar woanders liegen.
> Für einen (1) Nachtansitz an sich ein großes menschliches Bedürfnis zu haben, ist ja wohl eher nicht die Masse.



Der Aufbau von Zelten ist bei Nachtangeln an Verbandsgewässer generell verboten, das Problem mit den "Tretminen" besteht trotzdem.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob man die schwarzen Schafe mit Geboten zu mehr Rücksichtnahme bringt, wird sich zeigen.



Das wird natürlich nicht funktionieren, weil die Deppen jetzt halt ihr ständig sauberes Mobil-Klo mitschleppen und trotzdem in den Busch sch...

Das Ende vom Lied wird die Aufhebung der Nachtangelerlaubnis sein.


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zelten diese Tretminen verlegenden Nachtangler in Franken wild?


Zelten und Nächtigen ist an allen Verbandsgewässern weiterhin verboten.

Das betrifft im Fränkischen Seenland laut Satzung der Zweckverbände übrigens auch alle anderen Nutzer.

An einigen Gewässern wurde das Nachtangelverbot von 00.00 - 4.59 Uhr glockert, was scheinbar von einer gewissen Klientel als Einladung zu Halli-Galli missverstanden wird.

Hab gehört, dass am MD-Kanal  sogar schon mit der Hilti Löcher für Zeltheringe in den Beton gebohrt worden sein sollen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. November 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Aufbau von Zelten ist bei Nachtangeln an Verbandsgewässer generell verboten, das Problem mit den "Tretminen" besteht trotzdem.



Dann könnte ja der Bezirksverband auch woanders an der Darmschraube drehen, als pauschal alle Angler zu bestrafen.
Grenzt an Sippenhaftung, oh sorry für den politisch unkorrekten anmutenden Begriff, meinte an Gruppenbestrafung.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Fränkischen Seenland gibt es in allen Seezentren öffentliche Toilietten.
> 
> ...


Jedenfalls hat man dann eine Rechtsgrundlage, wie man mutwillige Botanikkacker und Abstuhlstuhlverweigerer am Hinterteil packen könnte. Vermutlich geht man den gedanklichen Weg, je weniger wild und ungesammelt geschissen wird, desto besser - wie ist egal. ...ich weiss es auch nicht, ich war bei der Beschschlussfassung nicht dabei.

Wenn es schon nicht über die Vernunft gehen will, dann eben über den Zwang und offensichtlich zählt da jeder einzelne Kupferbolzen, der nicht in den Büschen ruht. Ich bleibe bei der Meinung, dass sich jeder um seine Hinterlassenschaften kümmern kann.


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei der Meinung, dass sich jeder um seine Hinterlassenschaften kümmern kann.


Ich bin sogar der Meinung, dass sich jeder um seine Hinterlassenschaften kümmern *muss*.  Und das betrifft m.E. nicht nur organische Abfälle.

Es geht halt immer darum, ob jemand auch ohne Zwang und Kontrolle dazu bereit ist.

Und wer montags an bestimmten Gewässerstrecken entlang geht, wird leider feststellen, dass das eben unterschiedlich ausgeführt wird.

Es gibt auch Flüsse, da sieht man ohne Grenztafel anhand der Hinterlassenschaften, wo das Fischereirecht wechselt. 

Je leichter ein Gewässer für eine große Anzahl relativ anonymer Angler zugänglich ist, desto größer i.d.R. die Probleme.

Natürlich kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, wie man diese Probleme in den Griff kriegt. 

Mit Appellen allein funktioniert das meist aber nicht.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2020)

Und jene, die nicht qua Vernunft agieren, muss man eben mit Sanktionen zwingen. Alles nichts Neues!


----------



## vonda1909 (15. November 2020)

Wenn  ich das alles so lese ,müssen  es ja schon sehr viele nur zum Freiluftka... Nachts ans Wasser fahren. Da es sich ums Nachtangeln geht.
Gibt es  in Bayern ein Nachttarif für Wasser .Das würde erklären warum soviel auch beim angeln des Nachts die Hosen runterlassen und keiner  von 5Uhr morgens bis zum Abend den drang verspürt sich zu entleeren.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Wenn  ich das alles so lese ,müssen  es ja schon sehr viele nur zum Freiluftka... Nachts ans Wasser fahren. Da es sich ums Nachtangeln geht.
> Gibt es  in Bayern ein Nachttarif für Wasser .Das würde erklären warum soviel auch beim angeln des Nachts die Hosen runterlassen und keiner  von 5Uhr morgens bis zum Abend den drang verspürt sich zu entleeren.


Du weisst ja...

Der Morgenschiss, der ist gewiss und wenn es es erst des Nächtens ist.


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2020)

Hallo,


vonda1909 schrieb:


> und keiner von 5Uhr morgens bis zum Abend den drang verspürt sich zu entleeren.


im Schutz der Dunkelheit traut sich vielleicht so mancher Dinge zu tun, die er bei Tageslicht eher unterlässt, weil er da leichter beobachtet werden könnte.

Grundsätzlich würde das natürlich auch tagsüber Sinn machen.

Bei nem Spinnangler, der nur ein paar Stunden mobil unterwegs ist, könnte der der Drang aber ggf. auch weniger oft sein, als bei nem Ansitzangler, der dort das stationär das ganze Wochenende verbringt.  Und den Spinnfischer würde das Mitführen eines Mobilklos evtl. auch mehr behindern.

Das könnte den Verband zu dieser Differenzierung veranlasst haben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und schon muss keiner mehr in Tretminen laufen...



Zur Kenntlichmachung des _"Casus Kacksus"_ verwende ich schon seit Jahren bunte Cocktailschirmchen.







Das vertreibt den Gram der Hineingetretenen und zaubert ihnen beim Verlassen der Botanik ein Lächeln ins Gesicht.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. November 2020)




----------



## vonda1909 (15. November 2020)

Haubtsacha sie können  etwas  reglementieren!


----------



## vonda1909 (15. November 2020)

Joo und  über  Tag  geht es on die Hose .


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. November 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann musst du auch einen betriebsbereiten Kärcher dabei stellen. Schau dir mal die Dixis auf Autobahn Parkplätzen (ich meine nicht Raststätten) an. Die  sind nach max. 2 "Betriebsstunden" nur noch mit Ganzkörper Gummianzügen zu betreten.


Und du musst die Luft länger als 5 Min. anhalten können .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und den Spinnfischer würde das Mitführen eines Mobilklos evtl. auch mehr behindern.



Für den mobilen & hochkonzentrierten Spinnfischer gäbe es eventuell eine Lösung aus dem Bereich der Kutschpferde.







Das sollte beim Verband ebenfalls einmal angeregt werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. November 2020)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 359827


Dieses Verbotsschild hat tatsächlich seinen ernsten Grund ...


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2020)

Hallo,


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dieses Verbotsschild hat tatsächlich seinen ernsten Grund ...


wenn man das Schild aufgenommen hätte, das vermutlich oben an der Treppe  Richtung Abgang steht, wäre das auch jedem gleich klar geworden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. November 2020)

.. da wird womöglich auch eins stehen, wenn es die Treppen-Freerider  betreffen sollte ...

aber wir haben jetzt am Isarhochufer auch auf dem Fussweg Fahrradverbot, weil es nahezu kriminell wurde mit den Fahrradwilden ... und an den Zugängen der Treppen von unten steht das Schild, damit gar keiner mehr hoch geht mit seinem Radl ....

manchmal sind manche Sachen vielschichtiger als es zunächst den Anschein hat ....


----------



## fishhawk (15. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> manchmal sind manche Sachen vielschichtiger als es zunächst den Anschein hat ....



Rauftragen oder Schieben wäre zwar trotz des Schildes nicht verboten, aber m.E. trotzdem ne nützliche Information.


----------



## Andal (15. November 2020)

Wenn nun besorgte Bürgerinnen und Bürger mit Vollgas in die Staffel'n radeln können sie nicht mehr sagen, sie seien nicht informiert worden!

Man muss schließlich immer mit dem DAB (Dümmsten Aller Bürger) rechnen!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (15. November 2020)

Puh,

fünf Seiten über Stuhlgangprobleme mir geht langsam das Knabberzeugs aus 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. November 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Puh,
> 
> fünf Seiten über Stuhlgangprobleme mir geht langsam das Knabberzeugs aus
> 
> Grussen Michael


Wenn das Knabberzeugs aus geht dann dauerts nicht mehr lange bis du musst, dann sind wir wieder bei Thema, grins...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (15. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn das Knabberzeugs aus geht dann dauerts nicht mehr lange bis du musst, dann sind wir wieder bei Thema, grins...


Ja aber wenigstens brauche ich dann keinen Klappspaten 

Grussen Michael


----------



## vonda1909 (15. November 2020)

Bist du dir  da sicher?  Nicht das du Schlafwandler bist...


----------



## NaabMäx (16. November 2020)

Ich möchte den Örtlichen nicht drein reden, wie die die Ihre Probleme lösen. Ihr seit Vorort und wisst besser  was und warum.
Wenn Ihr der Meinung seit, das sind aller größten Teils unvernünftige Nachtangler, dann eben Nachtangelverbot. 
Das haben die sich dann selber zuzuschreiben.


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Fränkischen Seenland gibt es in allen Seezentren öffentliche Toilietten.


*Daumen hoch. Wenn Möglichkeiten für Angler da sind, gibts 3 mögliche Ursache:
1. Einige/ viele wissen es nicht. 
2. Einige Angler wollen sich den Weg sparen. 
3. Vereinzelte schaffen es nicht mehr bis da hin. (Die lassen wir mal aussen vor.)
Das mit den Toiletten (Campingplatz / Friedhofs-WC,... auf die Angelkarten schreiben, und bei der Kartenausgabe ein Genabstrichstäbchen in den Hals stecken - wegen Stuhlbeprobung. Oder der Angler muss sich vorher einen Platz ausschauen und diesen in die Karte auf der abzugebende Fangliste einzeichen. Da traut sich keiner mehr wild zu Lokusieren. (Angler sind dann vom kackenden Klientel weg.) 
Man wird sehen, wieviel von anderen Freizeitaktivisten bleibt. Wie man das löst, dass soll sich die Gemeinde überlegen. 
Jedoch sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Angler, Radfahrer oder andere Freizeitler, auf die man so gerne Rücksicht nimmt.
Ist vermutlich auch juristisch so. Wenn nicht ausschließlich von Anglern verursacht oder benützt.
Die Freizeitler werden generell immer mehr, also muss man sich früher oder später sowieso Seitens der Gemeinden Gedanken machen, wie man das mit der Notdurftverrichtung anstellt. 
Dass der Verband auf ca. 60 km Kanalstrecke beidufrig in regelmäßigen Abständen Dixi-Klos aufstellen würde, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Warum der Verband? Bei der Kanalstrecke gehen doch ein herrlicher Rad / Wanderweg vorbei. Wo verrichten den die Ihre Geschäfte?
Bei den Frauen, liegt immer 1 Papiertaschentuch, wenn auch ohne Haufen da. Das können nun wirklich wenige Angler(innen) sein. *


fishhawk schrieb:


> *Ob man die schwarzen Schafe mit Geboten zu mehr Rücksichtnahme bringt, wird sich zeigen.
> Wenn die Beschwerden nicht nachlassen, könnte die nächste Eskalationsstufe drohen.*


*Das würde mich nicht wundern.*
*Eine Gebot / Verbot ist immer nur so gut wie es praktikabel ist und / oder kontrolliert werden kann. Da eine Kontrolle fast unmöglich ist, muss man sich auf die praktikablen Dinge konzentrieren. Oder ein komplettes Verbot der Nachtangelei - soweit das die alleinigen Verursacher sind. 
Ich würde mich aber nicht darauf verlassen, dass die Schuld alleinig die angelnden Gesellschaft ist.  Aber das könnt ihr besser analysieren.
Vielleicht ist den Gemeinden, auf der Strecke, die Nötigkeit der Abhilfe der Notdurft, für alle Freizeitler (ob Angler oder andere) nicht bewußt - so wie es diese Hundedinger mit Beutel und Entsorgungseimer gibt. 
Viecher dürfen, der Mensch nicht!  *

Kurzum: Ist die alleinige Schuld den Anglern zuzuschreiben - sollte der Verband wie auch immer reagieren.
Wenn nicht: Haben doch die Gemeinden / Regierung Mittelfranken für alle dortigen Freizeitler sorge zu tragen - wie auch immer. 
Steht da ein Scheißhaus, kackt da jeder der vorbei kommt. Wer kommt dort vorbei?

Naturliebhaber:
Angler sind wie jeder andere Verein ein Teil der Gesellschaft und deren Kultur.
Somit sollen / müssen Anglern, wie jeder andere Verein die selbe Wertschätzung zugesprochen werden. 
Bei einem finanzieller Schaden spielt es keine Rolle, ob Privatperson oder juristische Person, wie ein Verein - da das selbe.
Zur not einklagen - wenns zu viel wird. 
Ich bin aber eher der Typ, der lieber mal selber eine Schaufel in die Hand nimmt und macht, als zu streiten. Muss man abwägen.  Und ob Entschädigung good will ist, oder rechtlich zugesichert. (Gleichheitsgedanke) 
Wenn nur ab und an was ist, kann man als Angel- und Naturschutzverein, auch mal einen Arbeitseinsatz dafür leisten.
PS: Einige Vereine stellen jedes Jahr einen Finanzzuschussantrag bei der Gemeinde. Evtl auch über Vörderantrag für Naturschutzprojekte bei der entsprechenden Behörde. Geht also auch über den indirekten Weg. (Feuerwehr, Schützen, Gartenbau, NAbu, und was weis ich noch - wer sowas nützt. 
Natürlich müssen im Falle die WC Anlagen auch regelmäßig gereinigt, Seifenspender / Handtücher aufgefüllt und gewartet werden. Sowas braucht man doch nicht extra zu schreiben.  Diese Plastickhäuschen sind mir auch ein Graus, stinken wie Hölle unhygienisch, Waschbecken fehlt, und sehen auch entsprechend aus. Ob sowas vor allem in Coronazeiten für die breite Öffentlichkeit zugelassen ist? 
Lieber eine feste, gepflegte Station in Obhut der Gemeinde - weil, wenn so ein Häuserl steht, das jeder nutzt, der da vorbeikommt und muss. 
Wenn man "good will" zeigen will, kann man einen Arbeitseinsatz (z.B. Instandhaltungsarbeiten) einbringen.

mfg
NM


----------

